# Travelling the world... places to be?



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 22, 2019)

Hi there,

as I work and live for travelling I am really interested in many different places on this beautiful planet. I travel mainly across Europe. Greece is always a good place to be for me.
I would like to know your favorite places - whether it is the region you come from, the place you spent your last holiday or the place you are dreaming of for your next holiday. 

For me the place I need to see in future is this beach at St. Maarten.
Being close to these huge aircrafts... incredible...
Has anyone of you been there?


02:05 


I would be happy to get to know your favourites...


----------



## Tad (Dec 22, 2019)

A bunch of my favorite places are in Europe, so probably not exciting to you.

Elsewhere: 
- the big island of Hawaii. Less beaches than most of Hawaii but less built up, observatories, an active volcano, and Mona coffee

- "cottage country" here in Canada. Maybe nowhere more than Lake of the Woods, which is big enough and far enough from the bigger cities that much of its vast shoreline isn't developed. This is all an area of low granite hills that were bare by glaciers and have only thin soil now, and filled with lakes with clear fresh water with many islands. Puttering around in a boat on a warm day, stopping to swim often, maybe a bit of fishing ... jut so relaxing! 
https://www.google.com/search?q=lak...biw=412&bih=538&dpr=2.63#imgrc=FzUlfN9NJlHKVM


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 22, 2019)

Tad said:


> A bunch of my favorite places are in Europe, so probably not exciting to



Europe has a variety of countries and landscapes, cultures and traditions.. I am far from "I have seen them all." That is not even the case for Germany 

Tell me about your favourite places in Europe, too - I could reach them probably much easier...


----------



## Aqw (Dec 22, 2019)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Hi there,
> 
> as I work and live for travelling I am really interested in many different places on this beautiful planet. I travel mainly across Europe. Greece is always a good place to be for me.
> I would like to know your favorite places - whether it is the region you come from, the place you spent your last holiday or the place you are dreaming of for your next holiday.
> ...



I like Italy very much : the country and the food. Tuscany is brilliant


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Dec 22, 2019)

I agree with you about Greece.For me, the island of Santorini has a special kind of magic (also an incredibly good local retsina that cannot be had outside Greece). And speaking of magical, that sums up my feelings about Buenos Aires. It was planned in the 19th century in imitation of Paris, but I think it surpasses the original. If you go, be sure to have at least one meal at the legendary Italian restaurant Broccolini's: it's not fancy or expensive, but it's heavenly.


----------



## Aqw (Dec 22, 2019)

Thank you, I want to travel now.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 22, 2019)

Aqw said:


> Thank you, I want to travel now.



Nothing bad about wanting to travel.

Malheureusement il y a des grèves...


----------



## Aqw (Dec 22, 2019)

Nothing bad. I'd need more than a life


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 22, 2019)

@Aqw - you are absolutely right!

Here some of my favourite places I've been to:

*Ireland's* west coast - Connemara, Burren, Cliffs of Moher, amazing landscapes, all different but each is beautiful in its own way.

*Marrakech,* Morocco. Old town of Marrakech with its incredible colors and scents of spices.

Costa de la Luz. *Spain*, amazing beaches on Atlantic coastline.

Island of *Spinalonga, Greece, *Crete, Aghios Nikolaos / Elounda, very interesting and impressive place that was used as asylum for those people who suffered from leprosy until the mid 1950s. Even if it is crowded by lots of tourists today this place made quite an impression on me.

Some of my favourite *Cities*:
Berlin, Germany (of course...)
Lisboa, Portugal
Dublin, Ireland 
Chania, Greece
Barcelona, Spain
Århus, Denmark

and many, many more...


----------



## bustybbwlover (Dec 23, 2019)

@DazzlingAnna

you speak french?
oui il y a des grèves en France...


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 23, 2019)

bustybbwlover said:


> @DazzlingAnna
> 
> 
> you speak french?
> oui il y a des grèves en France...



@bustybbwlover

I'd lie if I say I do. I'd lie too, if I say I don't. 
Je peux comprend mais pour moi c'est difficile d'écrire des textes.
And no chance to speak in French.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Dec 23, 2019)

Zut alors!

My favorite place would be to go back to Germany. The food, the culture, the beer, and other things . German people know how to have fun!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 23, 2019)

BigElectricKat said:


> Zut alors!
> 
> My favorite place would be to go back to Germany. The food, the culture, the beer, and other things . German people know how to have fun!


----------



## bustybbwlover (Dec 24, 2019)

DazzlingAnna said:


> @bustybbwlover
> 
> I'd lie if I say I do. I'd lie too, if I say I don't.
> Je peux comprend mais pour moi c'est difficile d'écrire des textes.
> And no chance to speak in French.





@DazzlingAnna

ok , Thanks for the answer
Du spricht nur deutsch und englisch?


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 24, 2019)

bustybbwlover said:


> @DazzlingAnna
> 
> ok , Thanks for the answer
> Du spricht nur deutsch und englisch?



deutsch. englisch ja. 
Français - je suis un peu paresseux de pratiquer... c'est mieux que je dire je ne peux pas parler français...


----------



## bustybbwlover (Dec 24, 2019)

DazzlingAnna said:


> deutsch. englisch ja.
> Français - je suis un peu paresseux de pratiquer... c'est mieux que je dire je ne peux pas parler français...





french and english for me
I'd say the same thing as you with french for me with german ( I didn't speak it for many years..)


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 25, 2019)

bustybbwlover said:


> @DazzlingAnna
> 
> ok , Thanks for the answer
> Du spricht nur deutsch und englisch?


Ben de türkçe biliyorum, ama çok az


----------



## Shotha (Dec 26, 2019)

I like to be anywhere, where their is a feast or festival going on.


----------



## Tad (Dec 27, 2019)

A few of my favorite things in Europe then:

In and near Paris: 
- Versailles, all of the insides, the gardens, and especially the fountains when they are running
- The Orangerie (smallish art museum, where the famous Water Lillies painting ard)
- Once, and hopefully some time again, the view from the towers of Notre Dame cathedral
- the nutella crepes from street vendors

Northern France:
- the stormy coasts of Brittany, especially taken in from the walls of St. Malo
- Mont-Medi, a small hill-top village with extensive earth-work walls, from the age of cannon. Too small/poor/isolated to have been re-developed so still has that sense of the time and place
- the cathedral in Amiens
- visiting vinyards in Alsace (probably my favorite wine region)

Elsewhere:
- Brugge, belgium
- the wine festival in Vinnegan (spelling?) near Koblenz
- Florence, Sienna, heck most of northern Itally!
- being up high in the alps, either for skiing or just to look
- the statues around the old palace in Budapest
- The Hermitage museum in St. Petersburg
- Vienna (the pastry, the music, the gracefulness of the core of the city ...)


----------



## Aqw (Dec 27, 2019)

Tad said:


> A few of my favorite things in Europe then:
> 
> In and near Paris:
> - Versailles, all of the insides, the gardens, and especially the fountains when they are running
> ...


You know Europe well


----------



## Shotha (Dec 28, 2019)

Tad said:


> - Brugge, belgium



I love Belgium, especially Brugge and the food. French quality and German quantity.


----------



## TheStaunton (Dec 28, 2019)

Obviously, I'd recommend visiting Hobart in Australia.....


----------



## Aqw (Dec 29, 2019)

Shotha said:


> I love Belgium, especially Brugge and the food. French quality and German quantity.


So true. And the people are so nice.


----------



## Shotha (Dec 29, 2019)

Aqw said:


> So true. And the people are so nice.



Et il y a tellement de beaux hommes belges.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 29, 2019)

@Shotha : il y a des beaux hommes partout dans le monde


----------



## Tad (Dec 31, 2019)

Aqw said:


> You know Europe well



I lived near Paris for a couple of years as a teenager, and we did a LOT of weekend trips. I'm dreadfully out of date on newer things in most of Europe, but at least historical things and landscape don't change much.


----------



## Aqw (Jan 1, 2020)

Tad said:


> I lived near Paris for a couple of years as a teenager, and we did a LOT of weekend trips. I'm dreadfully out of date on newer things in most of Europe, but at least historical things and landscape don't change much.


You have to come back


----------



## Shotha (Jan 1, 2020)

Aqw said:


> You have to come back



_Reviens à Paris_ sounds like a good song title.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Jan 1, 2020)

If there is a place I just wish to visit as both a fan of American Old Western fan and a science fiction fan (remember the 1978 feature film Close Encounters of the Third Kind) it is the Devil's Tower in Wyoming!


----------



## Shotha (Jan 1, 2020)

I would like to see the bluebells in the woods in May in England again. This is definitely on my Bucket List.




Little Chittenden Wood in Kent






The Common Bluebell (_Hyacinthoides non-scripta_)


----------



## Tad (Jan 2, 2020)

Aqw said:


> You have to come back



I would love to! Unfortunately while travel within Europe is cheap, getting a family between here and there is not  combined with limited north American vacation allowances and we have not done the international travel that I would have liked to have done.


----------



## Aqw (Jan 2, 2020)

Hope you can make it one day.


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell! (Jan 2, 2020)

Shotha said:


> I would like to see the bluebells in the woods in May in England again. This is definitely on my Bucket List.
> 
> 
> View attachment 134482
> ...



I saw them bloom like that, but in the Midwest instead of England. So magical.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jan 8, 2020)

*PS752* 
176 souls
condolences to all families.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jan 9, 2020)

My plans for this years vacations:

*Cyprus* 
Anybody of you been to Cyprus, any recommendations?

*Greece* /Patras 

*Cruise* on Mediterranean Sea, including Italy, south of France and Spain.

Weekend in Copenhagen, Amsterdam or/and Barcelona.

Well... in case I cannot decide I'll do all


----------



## Maize (Jan 9, 2020)

I've been to St. Maarten, as part of a Caribbean cruise. It's funny in that it seemed charming and quiet, unlike the impression you get from the video.  I don't recall even seeing any beaches, much less packed ones with giant airplanes overhead! It was nice, though. Martinique was my favourite island that we went to on that cruise, I think. It's just big enough to seem like it's not all about tourism. 

I think my favourite vacation destinations have been Hawaii (Kauai'i, Big Island, and Oahu) and New Zealand (both the North and South islands). Both were just stunningly beautiful. I haven't really hated anywhere, though. We're planning to go to Iceland this year, which should be pretty exciting.


----------



## Shotha (Jan 9, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> My plans for this years vacations:
> 
> *Cyprus*
> Anybody of you been to Cyprus, any recommendations?
> ...



I'd recommend Greece, counting Cyprus as part of Greece. The Greek language is interesting, the people are so warm and kind, and the social life is exciting, partly because of the music. Cyprus is particularly wonderful, with its exciting and very different dialect of Greek and different music. Europe meets Asia in Cyprus. Greece is where European civilization, culture and science all began.


----------



## Broseph (Jan 9, 2020)

For me New Mexico takes the cake. I’ve traveled around the US and Europe quite a bit, have lived in Europe for the last few years, which has also been nice. But there’s something about the open space and the beautiful mountains north of Santa Fe. 

In terms of European cities, I think Athens, Greece has been my favorite—sounds like you’ve already got Greece covered, though. Marrakesh is also a very special place. 

Not sure if I’ll be able to travel anywhere exotic this year—we‘ll see.


----------



## Broseph (Jan 9, 2020)

Speaking of Greece—anyone ever had melomakarona? The honey/almond Christmas cookies? Worth the trip just for those!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Mar 9, 2020)

Traveling the world... corona virus spreading almost all over the planet- nowadays a tough question: Shall I travel or shall stay at home?

According to booking figures I have an idea how people in Europe deal with it. 
I personally haven't found a decision yet whether I go to Greece (or Egypt) or stay at home by the end of this month. Will be a decision made last minute I guess.

What about you? 
What are your thoughts about it?


----------



## Shotha (Mar 9, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Traveling the world... corona virus spreading almost all over the planet- nowadays a tough question: Shall I travel or shall stay at home?
> 
> According to booking figures I have an idea how people in Europe deal with it.
> I personally haven't found a decision yet whether I go to Greece (or Egypt) or stay at home by the end of this month. Will be a decision made last minute I guess.
> ...



Right now, it's hard to know, what travel restrictions will be in place next. If I were planning to travel, I would postpone my trip until the end of the corona virus crisis. I don't want to go abroad and then find that I can't get home. That could be inconvenient, expensive, frustrating and stressful. It's best to travel, when you can be sure of enjoying it.


----------



## Aqw (Mar 9, 2020)

I guess I would postpone. But I would take the moral commitment to do the travel in the same country, spending the same amount of money.


----------



## Shotha (Mar 9, 2020)

If I have to postpone travel because of the corona virus, I'll stay home and treat myself to all of my favourite foods. I'll see how much weight I can put on.


----------



## Broseph (Mar 9, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Traveling the world... corona virus spreading almost all over the planet- nowadays a tough question: Shall I travel or shall stay at home?
> 
> According to booking figures I have an idea how people in Europe deal with it.
> I personally haven't found a decision yet whether I go to Greece (or Egypt) or stay at home by the end of this month. Will be a decision made last minute I guess.
> ...





I'd hoped to travel somewhere during the semester break, but was too broke so I decided to just relax and save money. Now with all the Virus stuff, I'm not disappointed that I'm not travelling. Egypt is at the top of my list for sure


----------



## Maize (Mar 10, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Traveling the world... corona virus spreading almost all over the planet- nowadays a tough question: Shall I travel or shall stay at home?
> 
> According to booking figures I have an idea how people in Europe deal with it.
> I personally haven't found a decision yet whether I go to Greece (or Egypt) or stay at home by the end of this month. Will be a decision made last minute I guess.
> ...



Right now, I don't think I'd travel. However, it's not so much that I'm worried about actually getting COVID-19 -- the likelihood of that still seems very small unless you're travelling to one of the big outbreak locations. It's that I'd be worried about COVID-19 ruining the vacation. I was listening to a radio program about it and they had the same comment. When you arrive at your destination, your hotel / cruise ship / whatever might become quarantined, in which case you're spending your whole vacation and possibly longer stuck in your room. At your destination, all the events that you want to attend might be cancelled and all the attractions that you want to see might be closed. And then when it's time to return, depending on the situation, you may not be able to return home, or you might be immediately quarantined upon return. Not to trivialize the plight of those who have actually been sick or have lost their lives by any means, but I feel like even if the chances of catching the disease are low, the chances of paying a lot of money and spending a lot of time off to take a trip and then having it come to nothing are higher. If I'd already booked everything and couldn't get a refund, I probably would go anyway, but I think just to be safe on that front, if I hadn't, I wouldn't book a trip right now -- I'd wait until things seemed more stable.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Mar 10, 2020)

Maize said:


> Right now, I don't think I'd travel. However, it's not so much that I'm worried about actually getting COVID-19 -- the likelihood of that still seems very small unless you're travelling to one of the big outbreak locations. It's that I'd be worried about COVID-19 ruining the vacation. I was listening to a radio program about it and they had the same comment. When you arrive at your destination, your hotel / cruise ship / whatever might become quarantined, in which case you're spending your whole vacation and possibly longer stuck in your room. At your destination, all the events that you want to attend might be cancelled and all the attractions that you want to see might be closed. And then when it's time to return, depending on the situation, you may not be able to return home, or you might be immediately quarantined upon return. Not to trivialize the plight of those who have actually been sick or have lost their lives by any means, but I feel like even if the chances of catching the disease are low, the chances of paying a lot of money and spending a lot of time off to take a trip and then having it come to nothing are higher. If I'd already booked everything and couldn't get a refund, I probably would go anyway, but I think just to be safe on that front, if I hadn't, I wouldn't book a trip right now -- I'd wait until things seemed more stable.


I couldn't have said it better - I totally agree on what you said!


----------



## op user (Mar 11, 2020)

A trip to see the Northern Lights would be something really special.


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell! (Mar 11, 2020)

It’s now probably spreading in my city, which is really concerning. I hope everyone on here is taking measures to stay healthy and safe.

I don’t travel very much, but I’ve never been anywhere in Northern Europe so I kind of want to see what’s going on over there. Not right now, obviously.

I also want to go hiking in the mountains in New York. I’ve done it a few times before, but I want to do it again and go exploring somewhere different.


----------



## Salacious Caitlin (Mar 11, 2020)

I have a bucket list that's miles long, but internationally, I have to get back to Iceland. We went there last summer, but a family member was in the ICU the whole time, which very much limited what we were able to do and see (BTW, they saved her life. Unbelievably great medical care). I didn't really get close to the volcanoes. So that's a must, as well as Uppsala in Sweden, the Scottish Highlands, Kamchatka, Mongolia, Torres del Paine, Antarctica while there are still leopard seals to see... (I have a half-written novel set in the near future where a character is a leopard seal selkie. He's quite fat in his human form).


----------



## Shotha (Mar 12, 2020)

America has now closed its gates to people coming from Europe.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Apr 12, 2020)

Traveling is the one thing that will not be remembered when thinking of the year 2020. As almost every business is affected by the current pandemic situation tourism is the one that has a big influence on me personally, as being a worker in tourism/airline industry and as a frequent traveler myself.
I've already canceled two of three plans for this year. Once we returned to a different but kind of normal life after the crisis I definitely want to travel again. 
To Greece - of course, going on a cruise and travel to every part of this world that has to offer beautiful landscapes, nice people and delicious food.

I am still curious what you can recommend.


----------



## op user (Apr 12, 2020)

A bit late to the show since I don't talk a lot about trips; airplanes are a different subject.

Few comment though (all under the corona influence):
Big Electric Cat if you wan to see what the combination of French and German can produce an exceptional city please put Strasbourg (or SXB for those in the airline industry) on your list. It took some generations loosing their of-springs and dozens of pools of blood but now it is the most European city - French speaking typically but with a German efficiency an architecture. And if too much France gets on your nerves get on the bus cross the river and you are in Germany to a decent city. I know the name but there is another one by the sea and I am not to mix them up.

Dazzling Anna if you are in the industry but everybody in general I have a few videos for you:



Also a video (sorry I couldn't isolate from the site) about how airlines fighting corona - virus.

And finally the Guardian video about the 100 days that changed the world

Dazzling Anna regarding flight PS752 apologies for the black humor but it seems Ukrainians are becoming masters on all aspects of airliner shoot-down - think MH17. Also Anna you inserted a video from landings in St-Martin. It is my pleasure to inform you about Skiathos (JSI) and Corfu Airports (CFU) who put a good fight to be the European Saint Martin. I have a couple of stories for JSI airport but since they are not BBW related but of aviation interest I am happy to share them via PM. 

 

and also  this time with the ATC.

And this from CFU


and one more from CFU





Finally a fellow Dimer said was about to take a trip to Greece. For a fellow dimmer in such circumstances I could help with emergency (and not emergency) matters. 

Finally since Greece got a mention have a look at Meteora that has been the set for a James Bond film.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Apr 12, 2020)

@op user ... let's meet at JSI ✈- I want to hear those stories. I heard about JSI but I didn't thought it was that spectacular...


----------



## op user (Apr 12, 2020)

@DazzlingAnna finally a chance to see that spot for real. But we need to hold into something because a couple of years ago a tourist was blown away by the jet-blast.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Apr 12, 2020)

op user said:


> @DazzlingAnna finally a chance to see that spot for real. But we need to hold into something because a couple of years ago a tourist was blown away by the jet-blast.


lucky enough I carry some weight...


----------



## op user (Apr 12, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> lucky enough I carry some weight...



Here is the story

I will think about the trip - it is worth the experience. But since you are tall you have more surface against the blast.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Apr 12, 2020)

For spectacular landing experience at CFU - Corfu I recommend a window seat in one of the last rows.
Landing approach from the sea, runway appears in that moment the plane touches down. Amazing! (at least for me )


----------



## op user (Apr 12, 2020)

@DazzlingAnna And just before that you might see some tree tops (for a second or two) not far below your seat - visible from the left side of the aircraft I think.

@DazzlingAnna Also the approach over the city center was spectacular but they modified because there was a very interesting picture taken once. While I was busy on a vary important vital project I found the pic. It is original not altered.


----------



## Shotha (Apr 12, 2020)

Who will want to go on a cruise after the COVID-19 disaster? It will be the ultimate horror story. "It's got the people in the cabin next door. We'll be next, honey..." Creepy music... And in the end the only people left in the world will be those of us who are too fat to travel.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jun 21, 2020)

As traveling in the EU is re-starting again on a very low level these days I spent some more thoughts on my summer vacation this year (have no solution yet where to go but I definitely will go somewhere).

I like watching a BBC One show that was shot in Guadeloupe. So beautiful pictures taken from nature, landscape and scenery.

Anyone of you been to Guadeloupe?


----------



## op user (Jun 21, 2020)

Never been there, although we discussed a family trip there 20 years ago, just before the world changed on 9/11.

I am not sure I mentioned here but I would like a trip to see the Northern (or Southern) lights


----------



## Shotha (Jun 21, 2020)

op user said:


> Never been there, although we discussed a family trip there 20 years ago, just before the world changed on 9/11.
> 
> I am not sure I mentioned here but I would like a trip to see the Northern (or Southern) lights



I'd like to see the Northern or Southern lights, too.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jun 21, 2020)

Shotha said:


> I'd like to see the Northern or Southern lights, too.


so we are a group of three already


----------



## Shotha (Jun 21, 2020)

Yes, let's do subarctic or subantarctic lights tour.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jun 21, 2020)

Shotha said:


> Yes, let's do subarctic or subantarctic lights tour.


yeah, we just need to find someone who's working in travel industry...


----------



## Shotha (Jun 21, 2020)

Thank's to COVID-19 there will be lots of airlines, planes and pilots looking for work. As soon as the restrictions on international travel are lifted, I reckon the it will be the best time in a lifetime to go on a big exciting journey.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jun 21, 2020)

Shotha said:


> Thank's to COVID-19 there will be lots of airlines, planes and pilots looking for work. As soon as the restrictions on international travel are lifted, I reckon the it will be the best time in a lifetime to go on a big exciting journey.



I have a different prognosis but I hope you are right with yours.


----------



## op user (Jun 21, 2020)

DazzlingAnna is your estimation that the return will be so dramatic that there will be no reason for deep discounts?


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jun 21, 2020)

op user said:


> DazzlingAnna is your estimation that the return will be so dramatic that there will be no reason for deep discounts?


Yes, I expect less capacity on the markets for airline travel due to several influences - at least for 2-3 years including 2020.

Less business travel due to online solutions (we all love video calls with business partners, don't we?!).
Fewer demand on touristic travel due to insecurity about being quarantined on arrival at destination or on arrival when returning, or getting the virus of course.
And there are economical reasons why people won't travel - the crisis costs jobs in almost every branch.

In my opinion this will lead to adjustments in capacities in commercial aviation.

But I could be wrong...


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jun 21, 2020)

btw. whoever has good plane-spotting places... please share them too. ✈


----------



## op user (Jun 21, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Yes, I expect less capacity on the markets for airline travel due to several influences - at least for 2-3 years including 2020.
> 
> Less business travel due to online solutions (we all love video calls with business partners, don't we?!).
> Fewer demand on touristic travel due to insecurity about being quarantined on arrival at destination or on arrival when returning, or getting the virus of course.
> ...



All things being equal you can't build a strong relation with a customer over a communication app. I still remember the movie "Meet the parents" a lot of aviation industry people said it portrayed the industry problem in the pre-2001 market -overcapacity and bad service and this occurs every few years.

I am not in the industry so my thoughts maybe wrong but the turning point will be the vaccine and/or reliable cure. If either (or both) are available the market will rebound due to people willing to travel and enjoy things they don't have at home. The amount of money the EU government are pouring into the economy (I believe the amount is 750,000 million € ) has good chances to keep the EU demand side alive and business eager to help. 

And the grounding of the MAX (one of the two short haul workhorses)may be a blessing in disguise with the airlines not having to pay for aircraft they don't have an immediate need. The current models of 737 are cheap to run thanks to the relative inexpensive fuel so airlines may use this opportunity to better use their fleet either to consolidate position in some markets or use government money to tackle new markets. 

In the next few weeks we need to see how cases and load factors behave. And one final note how well companies use the "last-minute" fares to fill seats.


----------



## Sonic Purity (Jun 21, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> btw. whoever has good plane-spotting places... please share them too. ✈



In private messaging i wrote to @DazzlingAnna about the one such notable location i personally know. When i wrote her i thought it was history: now redeveloped. Wrong. _It’s. Still. There!_ So now i’ll share here with everyone. Pictures, followed by explanatory text (for everyone other than DazzlingAnna, who’s read it already).



Pacific ocean to the left (west). LAX to the east. Note the purple pin location between.



A neighborhood with no houses remaining, but the streets and sidewalks are still there. Compare/contrast with the fully-intact housing developments to the north and south.



Closer look at what i recall as the main entrance to the development. Note the contrast between the original 1920s-1930s concrete streets of this housing development and the modern black asphalt road to the west.

Here’s what i wrote privately to DazzlingAnna, for further context:

***
Your photo of—i’ve forgotten where—that lovely beach setting with the airplane right above it reminded me of Playa Del Rey… or what i just now learned (on Wikipedia) was the southern half of that community and was called Surfridge. This section was a very nice residential neighborhood built out circa the 1920s-1930s right near the ocean… and in later years, immediately west of LAX. As you’ll read in the Wikipedia article if you go there, due to aircraft noise issues and future LAX expansion plans, decades ago the City of Los Angeles took the area over under eminent domain, leveling the houses. For many years all the streets, street lights, sidewalks, and palm street trees remained intact, with nothing other than empty dirt lots where the houses had been—not even foundations! It was eerie and strange to drive through there, which i occasionally did around sunset when the street lights would soon come on, sometimes in my parents’ 1965 Oldsmobile Cutlass convertible with the top down and whatever i could get on the AM (medium wave) radio.
***

When i zoom all the way in on my Apple Map, i am not seeing any fences or other barricades to entry, so it looks like one can still drive in there, park, and gaze at the Pacific Ocean whilst commercial jets take off and land _very_ close overhead (assuming suitable weather patterns for that flight path and sufficient air traffic). What does not show up on these maps is that there is an elevation rise from the ocean “up the hill” towards the airport, making being up there advantageous for a better ocean view (and all the closer to the bottoms of the planes).

If anyone on here lives closer and/or has been by there very recently, please correct any errors i’m making, esp. in terms of public access. Otherwise, if anyone from afar actually wants to go there, i’ll endeavor to drive over and in-person verify the status. The street lights are all gone as are most of the street trees now, but other than that it seems little different than my decades-ago experience.


----------



## Sonic Purity (Jun 21, 2020)

One more share today….
I am not as well-traveled as most posting in this thread, though i was (am inactive?) a member of the Extra-Miler Club before my life went off the rails and any such pursuits became unsustainable. Mostly i know of places in California and the U.S. west.

My favorite mining ghost town is Bodie, California (Wikipedia article: recommended). Some mining communities never became ghost towns, and live on. Some others have been modified into theme-park-like fantasies. Many remain fully legit, but have disintegrated to basically nothing. When the State of California took over Bodie in 1962 making it a state historic park, they chose the path of what they call Arrested Decay—basically synonymous with “preserved ruin”. As explained in that article:

“At Bodie State Historic Park, the structures will be maintained, but only to the extent that they will not be allowed to fall over or otherwise deteriorate in a major way.

“Any building that was standing in 1962, when Bodie became a State Park, may be rebuilt or preserved as the photographs of 1962 showed them. By putting new roofs on the buildings, rebuilding foundations, and resealing glass that is in window frames, the State is able to keep buildings from naturally decaying.”

It’s as though one is walking through a town where everyone up and left not that long ago, even though things are decades old. When combined with its highly remote location from current-day communities, it’s almost like time travel. Yes if one looks a person can spot underground power runs to the homes being used for park administration and such, but they do all they can to hide modernity to keep the experience as authentic as possible. It’s legitimate, it’s real, and there’s a lot more remaining than most authentic ghost towns, due to the arrested decay preservation efforts.

Seeing this desolate community makes it difficult to imagine that long before many current communities were established, Bodie was a _destination_, not a rural obscurity as in recent decades. Not only that, it was freakin’ worldwide news high tech! From one of the references in the Wikipedia Bodie article (archived original here):

“Dynamo Pond was home to the first hydroelectric power plant in the Eastern Sierra which supplied power for Bodie, a then very famous gold mining town. Thomas Leggett, superintendent of the Standard Company, obtained James Cain’s backing and proceeded on his theory that electricity could be transmitted over wires from a distance. In 1892, Dynamo Pond and its powerhouse about a half mile below were built for hydroelectric power that could develop 6,600 volts and 130 horsepower. By November of 1892, hydroelectric power was generated and transmitted to the Standard Consolidated Mill at Bodie, a distance of 13 miles. Prior to this time, electric power had been used solely at its point of generation; this was the first time it had been transmitted any distance. The lines were installed in a straight line, as it was feared the electricity would not be able to turn corners. News of this engineering breakthrough spread clear around the world, and the engineers soon received requests to build similar hydroelectric plants from as far away as Rhodesia and Australia.”

Safe and Happy Travels!


----------



## Tad (Jun 21, 2020)

The runways of the San Francisco airport are built out into San Francisco Bay. The closest cluster of hotels to the airport are just across an inlet from the runways, and there is a lovely path along the shore with plenty of places to sit. It is maybe too far to be prime plane watching (a little over a kilometer, I think), but I did spend a pleasant evening there a few years back, just watching the amazing volume of planes taking off and landing on the two runways. You could pretty much set your watch to the interval between planes, it was so consistent.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jul 15, 2020)

op user said:


> And this from CFU
> 
> 
> and one more from CFU




As travel industry tries to recover from almost 3 month grounding first inner European travel restarted earlier this month.
And I will be going to Greece next Saturday, finally!

I am really looking forward to spend my vacation there. For my pleasure but also to support the people working in the industry there. For sure there will be restrictions like wearing a mask on a flight and public places - but that's life everywhere now. There are some more administrative issues at the moment.
A personal decision to travel right now. I can understand people who are not going on a plane right now. For me that's all worth it.

And last but not least I can finally try to fit in that B737/8 seat since I have gained some weight and people say my butt profited most from that weight gain


----------



## Aqw (Jul 15, 2020)

You are both a smart women by writing the above statement and a funny one


----------



## op user (Jul 15, 2020)

Enjoy the trip - both the flying and the stay at the hotel. I hope every single element is great.

Ahh yes and make sure you ask for the seat belt extender when you meet the cabin crew as you enter the aircaft.


----------



## Funtastic curves (Jul 16, 2020)

My traveling experience includes the United States and Canada only. Growing up I always looked forward to summer vacation because we always went somewhere interesting. Tennessee, Pennsylvania, New York, New Jersey, DC, Minnesota to name a few places of travel within the US. But having Canada minutes away ( living in Detroit) traveling there was nothing. I've had lots of weekend sleep overs there as a kid at a place called Wheels inn in Chatham, Canada. 

As an adult I would take lots of girls/sisters weekend destinations. But it was more for the night life. 

My favorite place to travel to is Toronto, Canada. Especially during the Caribbean Festival. I've always loved this place as a child and a adult. 

Now that I am a parent I try to allow my daughter the same experience I had growing up traveling and seeing the world. Every year during spring break we plan a trip to wherever she chose. The goal is to create memories and experience different cultures along the way. Our summer vacation mostly are in Detroit and Texas but we find ourselves taking different stops in the between state. To see different attractions along the way. 

My goal once this covid mess is a thing of the past, is to put lots of stamps in our passport. 

My top 4must see must visit Fiji, Switzerland , Ireland and France.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jul 26, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> As travel industry tries to recover from almost 3 month grounding first inner European travel restarted earlier this month.
> And I will be going to Greece next Saturday, finally!
> 
> I am really looking forward to spend my vacation there. For my pleasure but also to support the people working in the industry there. For sure there will be restrictions like wearing a mask on a flight and public places - but that's life everywhere now. There are some more administrative issues at the moment.
> ...



As we discussed Corfu Airport /CFU / Kerkyra in Greece a few times earlier here... I recommended seats in back of aircraft on the right hand side... It happens that I recently sat on 31 F.
When you are lucky enough you can take pictures like that: 



I also took a video of a pretty hard landing there


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jul 26, 2020)

I've written about agreeing or disagreeing on traveling in times of a pandemic spreading over the planet.

It was my personal decision to do it recently. And I would like to share my impressions.

Arrival on an almost fully booked flight.
Wearing a mask was compulsory from leaving home to the airport, at the airport facilities and on board of the aircraft until arrival at destination. On transfer to the accommodation as well. Made a total of about 6-7 hrs wearing a mask. I took it off for eating or drinking only. 
I thought it would bother me more than it actually did. Seriously, I got used to it. 

People were trying to keep social distance. Funny enough they reduced distance where no markings have been put on the floor. I used to think these markings hadn't any use - it seems they do.

The hotel where I spent my vacations was working under restrictions and rules made by their government. This is quite a challenge for the staff as they don't work with full number of employees
In addition, processes at reception desk or for example at the restaurant had to be changed completely.

From an environmental point of view there have been some decisions that I think that could have been avoided.
For example they had packed the plates with fruit or every slice of bread under cling filled. And instead of tablecloths they used plastic coated paper for single use. A lot of additional rubbish every time at the restaurant.
I can understand why they are doing it - but it still is hard to see.

Due to social distancing rules the number of sunbeds at pool and beach had been reduced which was ok with low occupancy during the first days, it became more difficult to find a good place as more guests arrived at the hotel.

I knew before that there will be reduced services at the hotel. And I think they managed it pretty well to have a good holiday experience for their customers.

For me it was the best decision to travel. I will remember these vacations for various reasons for a long time.

I really hope that people stay reasonable and take care of themselves and others to let this business come back to kind of "different normal: here in Europe and elsewhere.

I am not sure if it really will work out.
But I am still hoping the best.


----------



## Aqw (Jul 26, 2020)

Always hopping the best, is a good way of living, I believe.


----------



## CPProp (Jul 28, 2020)

The majority of my travel was associated with work, during the 1970 to 1990’s but that didn’t mean I did not have time to do a little exploring where safe to do so and speak to some fascinating people.

One such location was Karachi in Pakistan where spent 3 weeks negotiating a Tender – at the time could only go out with armed guards, but did manage to spend a delightful day playing golf at a golf course in a Naval Dockyard Complex (which was extremely safe). One of our hosts whilst I was there was 86 year old (in 1992) former culture minister who had been involved with the separation and division of India and knew both Ghandi and Nehru, his stories and recollections were fascinating. The whole trip was filed with new experiences, like having arm guards who I would add did not have the then current arms but WW11 Lee Enfield rifles and one believe it or not had a flint lock rifle. I even saw Benazir Bhutto speed by at about 180 MPH in the emptied streets of Karachi.

I’ve also worked in Saudi Arabia, Australia, China Hong Kong, Dominican Republic, Cypress, France, Holland and Denmark amd of late a few holiday in Germany, Belgium, Austria and Czech Republic.

I won’t bore you any further unless any one is actually interested.


----------



## op user (Jul 30, 2020)

The stories about the Kingdom will be great - particularly if they involved activities inside the compounds. And your experience in Pakistan sounded very interesting - pity about the late Bhutto not her drive but the end of her life.


----------



## Laurie467 (Aug 24, 2020)

My suggestions would be Uzbekistan (a hidden gem), Russia, Tunisia and South Africa. In Europe, I would to go to Moldova and visit Transnistria.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (May 28, 2021)

I haven't made plans for post-pandemic travel, I just know that I will go somewhere in 2021.

Two clips (similar to these ones) had a huge impact on my mood during the last year. When I saw these parked & stored aircrafts all around the world it was just making me cry. Aircrafts are made to fly.



Second video just cheered up my mood about the industry. I am usually not a fan of worldwide challenges that are hyped but this one I liked as it shows this one big aviation family and spirit. Or at least it made me hoping for better times to come.




Those who know me might find out easily why I have chosen these videos compilations in particular .


----------



## Laurie467 (May 29, 2021)

My recommendation for a travel would be Uzbekisan. It is such an intersting destination with so much to see. The people are really friendly and really great food (Uzbek bread is the best!!!). Some knowledge of Russan is helpful but even if you cant speak a word, you wil have no problems making yourself undrstood.


----------



## AuntHen (May 29, 2021)

I'd go to Canada if the border was open. I mean, it's RIGHT THERE!!! I'm an Anne of Green Gables fan and Prince Edward Island has been on my bucket list but Quebec is RIGHT THERE and I can't gooooooo (whine voice)


----------



## Shotha (May 29, 2021)

I'm just going to explore my neighbourhood a little more, watching out for new plants and animal. If you keep your eyes open, you always see something new.

And I'll do lots of armchair travelling with Youtube.


----------



## Broseph (May 30, 2021)

I have a huge "to go" list--practically every country in the world. The only planed trip I have at the moment however is Spain in the summer. Maybe the US for the winter holidays with the family--we'll see.


----------



## agouderia (May 31, 2021)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Two clips (similar to these ones) had a huge impact on my mood during the last year. When I saw these parked & stored aircrafts all around the world it was just making me cry. Aircrafts are made to fly.



I thought I was the only one with such (silly? weird? misguidedly empathetic?) feelings about aircrafts - that in the end are nothing more than technical objects.

Over the past year, I flew 3 times - so much less than in non-pandemic times. But seeing the airport aprons and taxiway areas turned into giant aircraft parking lots was so sad and despressing. Especially if they parked 2 aircrafts nose to nose looking helplessly at each other - it really was like watching unhappy birds with clipped wings...
Probably overtly sentimental, but those were just my spontaneous feelings.

On a more positive note, I would like to pick up the issue of great small Greek airports for spectacular take offs or landings. Given the country's topography with many islands over a not overtly large area there are quite a few miniscule, funky airports at incredibly scenic locations. Also - domestic flights in Greece are highly advisable for those in search of breathtaking views from above, as the small aircrafts fly at relatively low altitude and the Aegean skies are known to be clear.

Apart from the already mentioned airports of Corfu/Kerkyra (CFU) and Skiathos (JSI), Aktio/Preveza (PVK) is worthwhile as it is located on the peninsula tip of the narrow straight separating the Ambracian Gulf from the Ionian Sea. The 2 only national airports on the central Cycladic islands of Paros (PAS) and Syros (JSY) also offer spectacular panoramic views over the islands. 
Then there are funny ones like Patras/Araxos (GPA) which the Greek Air Force rents out for charterflights in the summer, and where you don't exactly land in a pumpkin patch ..... but in a watermelon field.

Even Eleftherios Venizelos Airport Athens (ATH) isn't bad for landing because one mostly flies a long curve south over the city - with view of the Acropolis - out over the Saronic Gulf to then turn back North to land east of Athens on the coast across from Euboea.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (May 31, 2021)

I postponed twice going to GPA over the last two years but now I have to go there! #watermelonfield. And of course - ATH sounds very interesting...


----------



## agouderia (May 31, 2021)

You should definitely fly to GPA! But don't get mad at me if they plant more potatoes or zucchini ... or maybe even pumpkins this year - so you don't see a watermelon at first sight.....


----------



## Orchid (Jul 1, 2022)

Plus size traveller reveals top travel must-haves for holidays


Kirsty Leanne, 29, from Shropshire, is a content creator with a blog called Plus Size Travel Too , as well as her TikTok account where she shared her recent video about plus-size travel essentials.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------

